# Adding Old School Graphic EQ to a 1972 Ford 4 Channel Head Unit



## 1972Galaxie500 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello!

I have posed this question before & I hope that this time I get advice that I understand?

I have a D2AAI9A241 4 Channel (speaker?) OEM head unit in my 72' Ford Galaxie. I bought an NOS Audiophonics EQB-30 Graphic Equalizer after being told by the seller that it IS meant to be used with 4 channel systems?

This head unit's speaker pigtail has 4 individual + wires for each of the 4 speakers and one common ground for all 4 of the speakers.

I have included a picture of the wiring diagram that came with the EQ . Any assistance on how this all should wire together, would be greatly appreciated!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Based on that diagram, you will wire two of the speaker (+) outputs on your radio and the common ground to the inputs on that unit, then wire all four outputs on that unit to your car speakers. I’d use the front outputs but it probably doesn’t really matter.

fader functionality will transfer from your head unit to the new eq.


----------

